# Trader Joe's Wholesome & Natural kibble--any thoughts? (abb. ingredients listed)



## anoukaimee (May 2, 2015)

I haven't been able to find a review of this, and my dog scarfs it up (usually picky eater), so wondering what those of you in the know think about it.

INGREDIENTS:
chicken meal, brown rice, whole oats, chicken fat, barley, porcine meal, dried egg product, natural chicken flavor, ground flaxseed, alfalfa meal, menhaden fish mael, ground beet pulp, salt, potassium, menhaden oil, cranberries, blueberries, dried carrots, sweet potato meal, dried chicory root, tumerice, l-lysine, l-ascorbyl, taurine, vitamins a, d3, e, riboflavin, niacin, calcium, thiamin pyridoxine, folic acid, biotine, choline, b12, zinc, ferrous sulfate, manganese, copper, calcium, selenium, b. subtilis, b. lichenformis, enteroccocus faecium, lactobacillus a., aspergillus niger.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS (min, %)
protein 24
faft 15
fiber 4
moisture 10
...

Any expert advice? Thanks!


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

*Re: Trader Joe's Wholesome & Natural kibble--any thoughts? (abb. ingredients listed)*

theres another thread about this like 5 down from yours. right here: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-food-forum/100737-trader-joes-dog-food.html


----------



## anoukaimee (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Trader Joe's Wholesome & Natural kibble--any thoughts? (abb. ingredients listed)*



NicoleIsStoked said:


> theres another thread about this like 5 down from yours. right here: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-food-forum/100737-trader-joes-dog-food.html


Thanks, but it only references the food my dog hates--the Lamb & Rice (or Chicken & Rice, if you like). This is a specific, different dog food: it's called Wholesome & Natural.


----------



## milobanana (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Trader Joe's Wholesome & Natural kibble--any thoughts? (abb. ingredients listed)*

Store brands are usually manufactured by a third party, and the last I heard, TJ does not disclose the manufacturer of their pet foods. 

Since ingredient lists are increasingly becoming a form of advertising in themselves, I just can't bring myself to buy a food based solely on that ingredient list without knowing the reputation of the manufacturer...


----------



## Mesonoxian (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: Trader Joe's Wholesome & Natural kibble--any thoughts? (abb. ingredients listed)*

I have no personal experience with the food, but would not buy/feed it based solely off the ingredient list.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Trader Joe's Wholesome & Natural kibble--any thoughts? (abb. ingredients listed)*



Mesonoxian said:


> I have no personal experience with the food, but would not buy/feed it based solely off the ingredient list.


what ^^ saif, adding the protein is too low for my liking.


----------



## anoukaimee (May 2, 2015)

*Re: Trader Joe's Wholesome & Natural kibble--any thoughts? (abb. ingredients listed)*

Thanks, all. I'm going to continue with this bag until I get the samples from Diamond and Sportsmax because it is a food he'll actually eat, but then, assuming he likes one of the varieties of the samples, I'll switch over. I'm on very, very tight budget (I'm on disability, and he's a companion animal), but want to give him the best food possible. Hopefully Diamond or Sportsmax will fit the bill.

Thanks again!


----------

